
Intel to AMD: “We Challenge You to Meet Us in Real World Gaming” - areejs
https://www.techquila.co.in/intel-vs-amd-gaming/
======
PaulHoule
Like wow man... AMD makes the chips for the Xbox One and the PS4 and Intel
acts like they are a newcomer?

